# Nice TiT's !!



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Now......thought you might check out this thread ! 

Wonder why ?  

As a tit fancier & enjoy viewing a splendid collection of tits.

http://www.nice-tits.org/

Shop For tits...

"Nice Tits" (Hugely popular!)

"Great Tits!" (NEW!!)

Just remember Our Tits need support!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Nice Joe


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Fellow TIT lover ...........nice !


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Love nice tits


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)




----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)




----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

He hee your right Deke. But I see you forgot to write yout name on the board.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

hehehehe

You should make one about us dirty young teenagers


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big-K:_
> *hehehehe
> 
> You should make one about us dirty young teenagers *


Well after cleaning the glass I found a Dirty teenager was on the other side.  Will send some over to dig you out Big K.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Very good Deke !    .......Too Right !!


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Harry-Just got through delivering my papers.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

So your a paper boy or a paper man?


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

Big-K is a paper boy...lol


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I used to be a paper boy too. Was not a big route because I only had about 80 homes but I had one on the best ones because almost every home that took the paper were next to each other. So my bike riding time was fast and easy. Plus where I live I loaded up and when up my street and came back down the street and then was able to load up the rest of the papers to finish. I would be done in 20 min. 
I even had the paper on the front step of each home so that took the very small added time to get closer to make sure the paper was right there by the front door. Even had to put the paper behind the screen door for one home. Took more time for that home but got good tips from them.

No days they use cars. I don't see them on bikes like it used to be. But the paper is a morning paper now where it was not back then so I did it after school and on Sunday it was in the morning. 
I thing I got paid 4 cents for each paper. I had to speed all the time collecting the money each month and that was a pain because you have to go out so many time before you got money from everyone. No days they bill you so you don't have to go out collecting the money.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

I dont even ride my bike. I just walk. Much easier i say, you dont have to worry about balance


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

Lol...walking? That's not a paper boy


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big-K:_
> *I dont even ride my bike. I just walk. Much easier i say, you dont have to worry about balance *


To slow walking. This was the in the 60's when we had the big high handle bars and long banana seats. They were great to use. The hansle bars came up so high and it was just right for the paper bag to hooked on and rest on.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Oh yeah, we still have a few banana bikes in our shed. 

My routes not actually that long dude. Plus the houses are pretty close. Its really not a very big area. Plus ive gotten used to heavier loads, so i try to go all in one round most of the time, even though my route is considerably smaller than when i started. People move, dont have time for the paper, etc. Plus its a local paper. The big one that comes every day comes from kansas city.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

OK if you have a small route and small paper then that makes it more easy.


----------

